# Sigma 40mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Coming November 22, 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

> Nokishita reports that the recently announced Sigma 40mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art series lens for full frame cameras will be released on November 22, 2018. The Sigma 40mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art series lens was announced alongside 4 other Global Vision lenses ahead of Photokina in September.
> Currently, pricing is unknown for this new ART series prime lens but should become available ahead of that November date.
> *Sigma 40mm f/1.4 DG HSM ART at Adorama*



Continue reading...


----------



## IsaacImage (Oct 31, 2018)

Great news, looks like Im the only one who is eagerly waiting for this beauty


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 31, 2018)

40mm seems like an odd size for a fixed focal length lens. 35mm makes more sense to me (do they already have one of these?).


----------



## slclick (Oct 31, 2018)

I prefer 40 over 35 and might be a buyer of this. However the combo of great price, very good optics and portability, the pancake will always be in my bag. Since the pancake and 135L are usually my go to 2 lens kit, having a 1.4 might make the low light work that much sweeter. (bigger than a 24-70L ?....it's humungous.)


----------



## Diko (Nov 1, 2018)

I don’t see the difference between 35 and 40....


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 1, 2018)

judging by the press release, the lens being positioned by Sigma as a high quality, superbly corrected Cine lens. 40mm focal length lenses are highly sought after by videographers.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2018)

This one could eat three of the 35mm lenses, and - as everyone knows - image quality is a product of weight. So the 40mm lens, coming in at 2.65 pounds will have about 30 percent more IQs than the 2.1 pound 35mm.

More seriously, the 35 was essentially the first Art lens. Much has happened since, including different coatings, lens designs, and - critically - an acceptance of more weight and size in the pursuit of high image quality. I expect this to be a fantastic lens. I am considering selling my 50mm Art to help fund it, if the image quality is what I expect. I often find the 50 a bit long for my use, and the 24-35 Art I use frequently a bit too wide. Man, listen to that rationalization.


----------



## slclick (Nov 2, 2018)

35 is what most sense to be a classic focal length because we have been told that for many years. Means nothing really.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 2, 2018)

$1399 from B&H. I have the 35mm Art, but somehow, I am still intrigued. If it has improved AF, I'll likely get this one. Any other improvements over the 35mm will be welcome, but reliable AF will seal the deal.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 3, 2018)

The only new lens tugging at me right now is the RF 50mm f/1.2, but I'd have to buy into the new system. Not ready for that.

A couple of these things might swing me over: More small lightweight primes; an RF 16-35 f/2.8 IS (or f/4); an RF 70-200 IS; the release of the vari-ND EF adapter; the higher end RF camera if it has better 4K and IBIS


----------



## Sergio Smorovoz (Nov 8, 2018)

40 mm f / 1.4 is the door to the world of three-dimensional image


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 8, 2018)

Sergio Smorovoz said:


> 40 mm f / 1.4 is the door to the world of three-dimensional image


What is it about this lens that allows one to produce holograms? I suspect you are just excited about another large but pleasing tool from Sigma.


----------



## Sergio Smorovoz (Nov 9, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> What is it about this lens that allows one to produce holograms? I suspect you are just excited about another large but pleasing tool from Sigma.



Technical characteristics of optical systems for a full frame have a point of the best image. This point: 42 mm f / 1.2 for a matrix of 35 mm. Sigma can make this lens in the near future!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 9, 2018)

Sergio Smorovoz said:


> Technical characteristics of optical systems for a full frame have a point of the best image. This point: 42 mm f / 1.2 for a matrix of 35 mm. Sigma can make this lens in the near future!


Aha - fascinating! Where can I read more on this? I would like such a lens and I don't care how heavy it would be.


----------



## Sergio Smorovoz (Nov 9, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> I would like such a lens and I don't care how heavy it would be.



I also need such a lens but I'm stuck with use 50mm f/1.2L for taking pictures.


----------

